# For better, for worse. For dumb and dumber



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

Thirty years requires 3 weeks to celebrate.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

In front of the castle where we were married

Reactions: Way Cool 4 | +Karma 3


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

One thing we did was a trip to the Jersey shore.
Asbury Park and Ocean Grove

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

Night views around Asbury

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

Napping on the beach

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

Back home, we toast to ourselves

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

Next up, trip to NYC
Was a quick walk from the hotel to theater district.
Moma makes me look like a circus freak.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

Someone say dumb and dumber?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

I think they need some bulbs replaced.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

And we ate...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Brink (Aug 30, 2019)

And of course, we had a few drinks

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 30, 2019)

That is so awesome...congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Aug 30, 2019)

Happy Anniversary!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks like a great time, Happy Anniversary y'all! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2019)

Congratulations on another year spent together. I Wish you the most love, laughter and happiness for years to come. You two cookoo birds are perfect for each other.

Happy Anniversary!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Aug 30, 2019)

Happy anniversary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 30, 2019)

Happy anniversary! Looks like a great time!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2019)

Happy anniversary to two of the finest people I have ever met! Wish I could have enjoyed the time in NYC with you, some of the best deli's in the country.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (Aug 31, 2019)

Happy Anniversary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 31, 2019)

Happy Anniversary to you and Mrs. Brink!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 31, 2019)

You guys really know how to celebrate! congats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 31, 2019)

Happy anniversary! You guys really look happy! Enjoy this time in your lives! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

